# Dog attacking puppies



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have 2 female German shepherd dogs . I had puppies 6 weeks old the other 4 weeks old. The mother of the 4 week old puppies violently attacked 4 of the other dogs pups. The pups are going to be ok. The dog that attacked them is very jealous when I show attention to anything else and not her. Idk what to do with her now, she is even being mean to her own puppies. Any suggestions


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

In short GROSS mismanagement

each of the dam's need a private secure area . You are stressing them to the eueballs .

why are they even in the same space . 

4 week old and 6 week olds should not be together either.

don't blame the dog , or "do with her now" for a problem you created .


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

carmspack said:


> In short GROSS mismanagement
> 
> each of the dam's need a private secure area . You are stressing them to the eueballs .
> 
> ...




They are separated, she did this when the older puppies were in den and I was letting her out . Both sets are in different rooms always kept apart


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I'm glad the pups are going to be okay. I've never bred dogs, so I can't offer any advice regarding the mother being mean to her own pups, but I do have some experience with dogs that don't get along. I think you'll have to keep the two females and their litters seperate. I'm inclined to think a mother dog would require privacy with her litter and wouldn't necessary welcome another female dog and pups--but as I said I am just a pet-owner.


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dog very jealous both before and after giving birth. If I pay attention to anything else. Its impossible to keep her away from everything.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Please don't rehome the pups too soon because of convenience issues. 8 weeks is the youngest to leave the litter. Can you find a different temporary home (boarding) for one litter and their mom to live in peace? This stress can very well affect the pups temperament-wise. Pretty bad situation.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Alacoboy68 said:


> They are separated, she did this when the older puppies were in den and I was letting her out . Both sets are in different rooms always kept apart


If that were true, the attack couldn't have happened.

It's pretty normal for dams to be shall we say a bit touchy, and having two litters two weeks apart is stressful on all of you. Keep them separated.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok so, keep the two mother/litter pairs separate even better than you are doing. 

As for mother that is being mean to her own pup, it will be easier for those who breed to help if you describe what that means,with detail.


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

CometDog said:


> Ok so, keep the two mother/litter pairs separate even better than you are doing.
> 
> As for mother that is being mean to her own pup, it will be easier for those who breed to help if you describe what that means,with detail.


When she was eating her pups were wanting to try her food. She growled at them, picked one of them up and flung it. She doesn't want to stay with them, want to be where I am, I've had to sleep on cot by her and pups so she will stay with them


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

CometDog said:


> Ok so, keep the two mother/litter pairs separate even better than you are doing.
> 
> As for mother that is being mean to her own pup, it will be easier for those who breed to help if you describe what that means,with detail.


Yeah, this is Hypervigilance City, population you. I'm not a breeder myself but I've observed. It takes a huge amount of management, common sense, and knowledge to do this appropriately. You can learn, but you'll need to be on top of it all the time.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I have heard of bitches killing and eating their own newborn pups.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Alacoboy68 said:


> When she was eating her pups were wanting to try her food. She growled at them, picked one of them up and flung it. She doesn't want to stay with them, want to be where I am, I've had to sleep on cot by her and pups so she will stay with them


So you sleep by them until they are weaned. Then you get the bitch spayed so this never happens again. You feed her away from her pups and you start them on food away from her. This is why people should not randomly breed dogs. A more experienced person would be better able to manage this and may have been able to stop it entirely but a bitch that goes after baby puppies should NOT be bred. One of the hallmarks of this breed is that they are amazing moms, often mothering other animals as well. 
I am guessing she is young?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"The mother of the 4 week old puppies violently attacked 4 of the other dogs pups"

so why did this female have access to the other litter?

I am telling you she is stressed to the hilt . 

she may be needing that food , desparatly for herself - do not feed her in the same area as the pups . Period.
feed her outside.

why do you have two litters? That might be harsh , but it is a legitimate question .
other question , is this the first litter for either of the females, and is this your first time to breed.

no female with poor mothering skills should ever be allowed to breed again. 

I wouldn't be so cavalier to say the other pups are , will, be okay. How okay? 

will they have fear aggression , social problems around other dogs in the future?


maybe harsh but agree with Sabis 100% "This is why people should not randomly breed dogs."

sorry --


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, please follow the advice given and stick around to make the best of it.


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

Shes 3, the other dog was given to me already pregnant because the people that bred her didn't think she was going to accept their baby . My original plan was breed the 1 dog only. Both females and males getting fixed after this. The one that attacked is working search and rescue dog so I'm surprised at her behavior


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Alacoboy68 said:


> Shes 3, the other dog was given to me already pregnant because the people that bred her didn't think she was going to accept their baby . My original plan was breed the 1 dog only. Both females and males getting fixed after this. The one that attacked is working search and rescue dog so I'm surprised at her behavior


At least you know now. I'm glad you have decided to call it quits for breeding them. Please stick around! There is so much to learn here.


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

And for everyone information I work in dog kennel that breeds dogs for the gov't, this is my 1st time breeding in a home setting.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So correct me if I read wrong but you are saying that you had a pregnant female and took in (rescued) a pregnant female while both were pregnant? So you have a new to the home dog that was pregnant trying to adjust to new surroundings while pregnant. Then your own dog whelps a litter at the same time?

Wow! That has to be beyond stressful for both dogs and the pups. You as well. This situation doesn't sound good. Any way you can contact a GSD rescue group for help? Maybe they can help with a foster for the newer dog and her litter. Any chance you can get help from one of your co-worker with a temp home for the newer dog and her pups until it's time to place them?

Which Female is being aggressive? Your own dog or the rescue dog? It makes a difference in understanding the situation.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are working for a kennel that is breeding for the government? Which country is this?


----------



## Alacoboy68 (Apr 25, 2018)

My dog is problem dog. Other dog was rescued. I'm trying to get her foster home. And US Gov is who I work for.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Alacoboy68 said:


> My dog is problem dog. Other dog was rescued. I'm trying to get her foster home. And US Gov is who I work for.


Just curious. What are the dogs used for? Or is it getting political now?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Alacoboy68 said:


> My dog is problem dog. Other dog was rescued. I'm trying to get her foster home. And US Gov is who I work for.


Although not acceptable behavior I can see why your dog is acting out. 

It can be tough enough to get two females GSD's to like each other and live peacefully under one roof. Add the hormones and vulnerability of pregnancy to the mix...Jealousy, protectiveness, defensiveness, aggression on proverbial steroids would not be a surprise to me. 

It was noble of you to rescue a pregnant dog in need but at the same time (as I'm sure you now realize) was very poor judgement on your part. 

Good to hear you are trying to get the rescue into foster care and out of your home. The sooner the better. Hopefully that will calm your female and she will be a better mother over the next few weeks. I wonder how your female would have handled her litter if the other dog was not in the picture?

Hoping for a good outcome for all.


----------

